# Not enough memory error Excel



## Jbumpus (Mar 17, 2009)

Quick excel question. I have a client with a user that get a not enough memory error when she opens complicated spread sheets in excel. The machine 1 GB or RAM and a 2.something GHz processor. I have check memory usage and it is well under the 1 GB mark and the page file usage is almost non-existent. I am kind of out of ideas as to what else to check and any help would be welcome. The only thing I can say that might have a factor on this issue is the excel files are stored on a remote locations. I have asked the user to save a copy of the file locally and see if she still gets the same error and am waiting on the reply now. Figured I would ask the question while I wait.


----------



## foxydude (Mar 25, 2009)

What OS and version of Excel ? Excel 2007 with all the eye candy can be demanding just loading by itself without simultaneously opening a large file. The spreadsheet if it is large could be hitting excels internal limits . How about increasing the paging file


----------



## Jbumpus (Mar 17, 2009)

Sorry I should have answered some of those other questions for you. The machine is an XP SP3 machine and it is running Excel 2007. The last time this issue happened to the user I increased the min and max page file size to 3072 which made the error happen much less often but she is telling me that it is happening more often since the move to their offices. The spread sheet itself is not all that large but it does have all kinds of macros and formulas running that post info to great plains etc built into it.


----------



## foxydude (Mar 25, 2009)

Scratching my head look for way off base ideas . It is possible that a corrupt toolbar is causing the problem . Look for any file with .xlb extension rename to say .old and restart excel and load the file. I am suspecting this as they have a toolbar for the use of great plains or some other function


----------



## foxydude (Mar 25, 2009)

I have kept looking and I am finding a lot more info or Excels 2007 memory allocation. The problem you are having is not uncommon . I came across this item http://www.decisionmodels.com/memlimitsc.htm


----------

